# Champion Spark Plugs



## sammy the RED (Sep 15, 2003)

I still use Champions in my Farmalls.


----------



## freebird (Sep 16, 2003)

*spark plugs*

10 years ago I was given a Lo Boy Cub that was in the blackberry bushes. In 2 hours I had it running. When I took the spark plugs to the parts store and asked for replacements, the guy said, "Gosh, I havent seen these in 15 years!" Well, 
I was shocked as I thought there were not any to replace the old ones...of course I was wrong, just that these pugs were SO old!


----------

